# Lucan - gyms



## sun_sparks (27 Apr 2006)

Hi guys,

Probably should be somewhere else, but this is a location forum! Are there any good gyms in Lucan? I'm probably looking at somewhere that does classes (not just school term) and has exercise equipment.

Ta!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (27 Apr 2006)

Liffey Valley Fitness is good (its up near the B&Q in the Liffey Valley Retail Park). Big pool, lots of machines. Has got very busy in the last few weeks though.


----------



## nicelives (27 Apr 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Liffey Valley Fitness is good (its up near the B&Q in the Liffey Valley Retail Park). Big pool, lots of machines. Has got very busy in the last few weeks though.


 
Hi, what are their rates? had a look on the web but they don't seem to have a site or need one if they're as busy as you say. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Apr 2006)

Very few gyms divulge their rates up front and you have to call them or call in to get info.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (27 Apr 2006)

nicelives said:
			
		

> Hi, what are their rates? had a look on the web but they don't seem to have a site or need one if they're as busy as you say. Thanks in advance.


 
450 for the year I paid, they have some monthly option too.

When I joined it was quite empty (last October), its now the same as any other GYM, busy on Mondays - Thursdays between 6-7pm. I have never had to wait for a machine to become free or anything like that, so not that busy. And only once I couldnt find a car space, think that was the first week after Christmas so that explains.....


----------



## sun_sparks (27 Apr 2006)

Thanks SteelBlue. Just wondering what their classes are like and how late they run.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (27 Apr 2006)

sun_sparks said:
			
		

> Thanks SteelBlue. Just wondering what their classes are like and how late they run.


 
Never did any classes, but theres 3\4 rooms in there and every evening theres classes on in there, spinning classes, aerobic etc. Theres usually more people doing classes than on the machines. 

Also, you get a good assessment at the start and an instructor does out a plan for you and they review you every few weeks, which is standard now a days in Gyms probably.

Gym floor closes at 9.30 pm during the week (out by 10pm), closing time is about 7pm at weekends.


----------



## Wollran (27 Apr 2006)

Regarding Liffey Valley Fitness and the classes.  There are classes starting 18.30 each evening.  The 18.30 class is a beginners spinning class, and runs for 30 mins.  Following on from that, there are classes from 19.00 - 20.00 and from 20.00 - 21.00, each lasting either 45 mins or an hour.  There is a good mix of spinning, step aerobics, step & abs, body tone class, a new boxercise class started on Monday 24th April.

I am a memember at Liffey Valley Fitness.

Wollran


----------



## jonnyhotspur (27 Apr 2006)

mrs hotspur is a gym freak and is a member of Liffey valley. She loves the classes and the 33m pool. She paid €450. I join her as a guest once a week for €15.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (27 Apr 2006)

jonnyhotspur said:
			
		

> mrs hotspur is a gym freak and is a member of Liffey valley. She loves the classes and the 33m pool. She paid €450. I join her as a guest once a week for €15.


 
Even if you only go once a week it would be a lot cheaper to join up.....but I'm sure you know that.


----------



## nicelives (28 Apr 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> 450 for the year I paid, they have some monthly option too.
> 
> When I joined it was quite empty (last October), its now the same as any other GYM, busy on Mondays - Thursdays between 6-7pm. I have never had to wait for a machine to become free or anything like that, so not that busy. And only once I couldnt find a car space, think that was the first week after Christmas so that explains.....


 
Thanks for that SteelBlue, on the Kennelsfort Road meself so wouldn't be a million miles away, here comes the God of a body I was always meant to have


----------



## jonnyhotspur (28 Apr 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Even if you only go once a week it would be a lot cheaper to join up.....but I'm sure you know that.


I'm in a gym in town. But I am very tempted to join Liffey Valley also.


----------



## sun_sparks (28 Apr 2006)

Does anyone know if a bus goes near there or do you have to drive? I live in Griffeen Glen and commute from Baggot St, so the 25X is my daily route. How long would I need to walk from the Liffey Valley bus stop to the gym?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (28 Apr 2006)

sun_sparks said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if a bus goes near there or do you have to drive? I live in Griffeen Glen and commute from Baggot St, so the 25X is my daily route. How long would I need to walk from the Liffey Valley bus stop to the gym?


 
I think the 78a goes by that GYM (not a nice bus!). It should take you about 10 mins to walk from the Liffey Valley stop to the GYM, its just a bit further up than the PC World\Argos shops in the Retail Park, if you know where they are.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (28 Apr 2006)

sun_sparks said:
			
		

> How long would I need to walk from the Liffey Valley bus stop to the gym?


About 15 minutes. Walk around the back of the Marks & Sparks side of Liffey Valley towards B&Q. I don't walk myself so I'm guesstimating.

crossed with steelblue05


----------



## SteelBlue05 (28 Apr 2006)

jonnyhotspur said:
			
		

> About 15 minutes. Walk around the back of the Marks & Sparks side of Liffey Valley towards B&Q. I don't walk myself so I'm guesstimating.
> 
> crossed with steelblue05


 
Oh its the bus stop on the N4 is it? Yeah, 15 mins is about right...wouldnt be any quicker.

Look at the map [broken link removed] The Gym is just above the words "Cork and"...


----------



## sun_sparks (28 Apr 2006)

That's great guys. Really, including walking to and from the bus, I'd only need to do 30 mins in the gym!!!


----------



## terrysgirl33 (30 Mar 2007)

On the subject of gyms, has anyone used the one in the Clarion hotel?  (It would be closer to the bus stop than liffey valley fitness!)


----------



## ULS (11 Dec 2010)

*Car park break in - Liffey Valley Fitness*

For anyone thinking of joining Liffey Valley Fitness a point to note is that in 2010 at least 6 cars have been broken in while parked in their car park and their lighting at night is not adequate to see burglars. The owners and management of Liffey Valley Fitness are not interested in investing in lighting in the car park in this is a targetted area.  2 cars in 1 night in November 2010 were broken into and a staff member and Gardai both said it was unlikely to be picked up on the CCTV as there are "blind spots" and it is too dark for their cameras and lighting in car park to see anything.  Anyone coming home from work with laptop, phone, gps etc in their car could be a potential victim as was I and another gentleman whos childrens Christmas presents were stolen from the boot of his locked car. This is a serious disadvantage to anyone going to this gym especially on the way home from work with any personal items in their car. The small sign in the corner of the carpark seems to cover the management of the gym so GYM MEMBERS AND POTENTIAL GMY JOINERS BEWARE............ although I have 6 months paid membership to go Ive joined Ben Dunne Fitness for 150 eur and their management seem to care about my personal safety.


----------



## MandaC (11 Dec 2010)

Was thinking of joining here as they have good deals on and work nearby.  And a few  people from work were interested but don't want any damage to cars or cars stolen as all have "flash" cars which would stick out like  sore thumbs.  Did break ins happen at night,  we will have laptop phone etc in cars as coming or going to work?

What did the management say about the break ins?  Is there security there?


----------



## kenbarls (5 Mar 2011)

The Liffey Valley Fitness is the best gym ever I've tried. But I stopped working out because of my busy schedule. Hope I come back.


----------

